# 9/16 Snapper and a Sailfish



## sniperpeeps

Jason (JD7.62) hit me up last night to see if I wanted to go fishing with him this morning. Decided to go and so glad I did. After sorting out some electrical issues with Jason's bottom machine, we were off. Caught a few live baits and headed South. Got to the spot and the action was immediate. Jason started catching trigger fish two at a time and I pulled up a big snapper, est about 20lbs. Got broken off and continued getting a steady bottom bite. We were joined by 3 other yakers a little while later and continued catching fish here and there. I can't remember their screen names right now, my adrenaline is still pretty jacked up. I had been dropping a palm sized hard tail to the bottom for a several drops and had not had a hit so I decided to re rig and put him out on the surface. I drifted away from the group a little and sent him out about 30 yards. About a minute later my drag clicks for a couple seconds so I put the reel in gear and come tight. All of the sudden I hear a massive splash behind me, like someone had just done a cannon ball back there. I turn around to see my sail tailwalking all over the place. The whole time I am thinking she is going to throw the hook but luckily that circle hook found a nice solid spot to sink into. Well I now realize that I am about to get spooled so I start pedaling like crazy to keep up with her and luckily for me, the penn 320gt that I found at a yardsale sometime last year with the original line still on it held up. After what I am estimating to be about 25-30 minutes I finally got her yakside but there was no way I could get my hand on her bill so Ginzu (I remember his screenname now) came over and made a great grab and got her. Quick couple photos and I released her swimming strong. Thanks to all of the guys out there for the help, especially Ginzu and JD7.62 I owe both of you guys some beer. Jason thanks for letting me use your kayak, hell of a trip for my second time out! Been trying to catch one of these all year, never would have dreamed it would have been from a kayak. Guess I need to buy me a Hobie now! Can't wait to see the videos and pictures, they said they would post them later. I left them fishing and took it to the house.:thumbup:


----------



## GASeminole

Epic!


----------



## oxbeast1210

Nice!! I shoulda gone with you guys!


----------



## JD7.62

Adam, my favorite kind of beer, is, well, ANY.

Haha Im stoked for you man, maybe a bit jealous though too. Second time on a yak and you get a sail...

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## bbarton13

hell yea


----------



## JD7.62

oxbeast1210 said:


> Nice!! I shoulda gone with you guys!


Dont say I didnt invite you lol.


----------



## oxbeast1210

I know you did Just have to much going on with the cross country move approaching . 
Ima tell my wife so she feels guilty lol


----------



## Chris V

Congrats Adam!


----------



## punkfishking

Awesome man. I know kayak fishing is addictive but I am sure it is even more so with that.


----------



## Ginzu

Here are the pics. Look at that shit eating grin! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



















I'm putting the video together right now. Will be a few hours before it's posted.

Here is the video. It's 10 minutes long, Youtube is still processing it.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Awesome !


----------



## Super Spook

Dang... these pics and the bull dolphin video from last week! I think I may be needin' a Yak. :thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps

Ginzu said:


> Here are the pics. Look at that shit eating grin! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


I am still grinning....thanks again for the assist and photos and video....a day I will remember forever.


----------



## below me

wtf?! congrats


----------



## Flatspro

Nice!!!!


----------



## Ocean Master

That's a big Sailfish..!


----------



## steve1029

Way to go Congrats


----------



## chaps

Wow! Oxbeast, c'mon now I know u had a better time fishing black water with me. I'm mean with the few dink trout, lady fish, catfish and a missed flounder, it was epic to say the least. 


Congrats on a great fishing trip. Jason u need to show me and ox the ropes. I'll brink beer. Lol


----------



## GatorBane

Simply awesome man. Way to go. I can't wait to see the video.


----------



## knot @ Work

Wow what a day, great post, awsome fish..

All from a kayak......:thumbup::notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## spec-tacular!

Do u just free line live bait with a fluorocarbon leader for sail fish? And what size hook?


----------



## JD7.62

Damn man that fish was bigger then I thought. I never really got that good of a look at it as you can see my goofy ass behind you in the first pic. Again, man, WAY TO GO.


----------



## oxbeast1210

U fix ur phone Jd?


----------



## sniperpeeps

spec-tacular! said:


> Do u just free line live bait with a fluorocarbon leader for sail fish? And what size hook?


That is what I have been doing all year but I was actually using single strand wire and a 4/0 circle today to keep kings from cutting me off....a hungry fish will eat what's in front of them I guess.


----------



## spec-tacular!

Wow i guess so! Congrats on the sail man! Alot of people only dream of catching them out of a boat! Much less a yak! Thats awsome!


----------



## oxbeast1210

So what hobie you getting lol?


----------



## JD7.62

oxbeast1210 said:


> U fix ur phone Jd?


No not yet man.


----------



## JD7.62

oxbeast1210 said:


> So what hobie you getting lol?


Yeah SniperPeeps you told me youd tell me which one you liked better at the end of the day, the revo or the outback?


----------



## sniperpeeps

oxbeast1210 said:


> So what hobie you getting lol?



Well I have fished an Outback and a Revo so far, I like the Revo better between those two but I don't like that it only has two rod holders. Have not fished a PA yet but they look super heavy. Probably just depend on what kind of a deal I happen to find really. Definitely hooked.


----------



## BlackJeep

Congrats. I gave Ginzu my footage so he can mesh the two together. Should be an awesome video.


----------



## sniperpeeps

BlackJeep said:


> Congrats. I gave Ginzu my footage so he can mesh the two together. Should be an awesome video.


Awesome, I was trying to remember your SN because I know you told me what it was. Can't wait to see the video and can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## PoseidonsBride

Well, consider me impressed and jealous.

Awesome! And, I love the way you told the tale.


----------



## Tobiwan

Man that is sick!! You guys make me want a kayak preferably a Hobie everyday I see your posts! Mucho congratulations man, that is a dream catch right there.


----------



## wshaw

Insane!! Nice job


----------



## wackydaddy

Adam its been too long since we've been on the water, wish I still had room this Wednesday we're doing an AJ jigging trip out of Pensacola, after a little practice I'll make sure you're on the next invite. Apparently you are good luck!

Congrats on that sweet sail!


----------



## need2fish

That is just awesome - congratulations!


----------



## Yakavelli

You, sir, deserve a commendation! Nice job, glad somebody was there to get a great pic for ya. Seems like every time I get a big'un, nobody's around.


----------



## Ginzu

Video posted on first page. Youtube is still processing it.


----------



## MrFish

Ocean Master said:


> That's a big Sailfish..!


He is a hefty one. Congrats! That's an awesome morning! Or even day.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JD7.62

Great job on the video guys. AWESOME.


----------



## yakntat

Great job! I was in shock when I was watching it tailwalkin.


----------



## PoseidonsBride

Love the video!


----------



## sniperpeeps

Thanks for the great camera work guys....glad you put music over me giggling like a schoolgirl the whole time, way more cool points for me this way


----------



## PoseidonsBride

I'm going to have to request that the unedited video be posted, now. Just, so I can hear that excited school girl giggling.


----------



## Wilbur

Wow!!


----------



## Ginzu

PoseidonsBride said:


> I'm going to have to request that the unedited video be posted, now. Just, so I can hear that excited school girl giggling.


I wish I could, lol. The waterproof casing pretty much kills any sound during recording, except the annoying vibrations from the hull of the yak.


----------



## JD7.62

Ginzu, howd yall finish the day after I left?


----------



## sniperpeeps

JD weather's looking real good for later this week


----------



## PoseidonsBride

Ginzu said:


> I wish I could, lol. The waterproof casing pretty much kills any sound during recording, except the annoying vibrations from the hull of the yak.


Ah. Well, it was worth a try, anyway. Still... a great video.


----------



## Ginzu

We left shortly after you. Flipper and the remoras broke me down. Couldn't take it anymore. Got some King hits on the way in. I'll shoot you those numbers tomorrow.


----------



## JD7.62

Yeah man, I swear it was the first time Ive ever had flipper bother me like that on that spot. I think they follow you around.

Remora are weird too, some days they are thick as fleas but the next no where to be seen. Last Monday when I got that big snapper I didnt see the first remora all day.


----------



## JD7.62

sniperpeeps said:


> JD weather's looking real good for later this week


Im eyeballing tomorrow AM, could go either way but if not I think later in the week we are going to have to spend some time slow trolling some livies or maybe even just drifting over some structure.


----------



## Fishermon

Holy shit....right on....been building my PA rolling cart....while u were scoring on a dream fish....awesome.....can't wait to match your catch. Congrats.....!!!!!


----------



## FishJunky

Awesome video!!!!! I'm so freaking jealous. That's a fish of a lifetime on a Yak! Steve and I went out yesterday and caught a few snapper and kings . I can only dream of catching a sailfish on my yak.


----------



## DanS1

Awesome catch and great video. Congrats!! That rush will be hard to beat!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Absolutley awsome Peeps! I am at a loss for words after watching the video, great job by all involved!


----------



## bigrick

Nice man, just saw the article in the destin log. My buddy caught one in the same spot the day before. Guess I should have saved some gas and stayed close in. I'm sure catching one in a yak is twice as exciting though. Here's the link....

http://www.thedestinlog.com/articles/sailfish-23133-fishing-kayak.html


----------



## dthomas142

Damn, very nice fellas! I gotta head your way as well! If I ever get the time to get to Navarre, I'll pm ya Jason, but I'd love to fish with ya! Great work


----------



## sniperpeeps

Thanks for all the kind comments everyone. Could not have done it without Jason, he knows whats up when it comes to yak fishing.


----------



## Ginzu

Definitely made for an awesome day. Hell, I got a rush when I grabbed his bill. BTW, Jim Beam is my friend


----------



## JD7.62

Ginzu, youre a cheap date. Being from KY and also spending some time near Lynchburg, TN, I love a good bourbon/whiskey. I have a bottle of Basil Hayden's I might have to get into tonight.

But yall did a GREAT job with that video, I bet Ive watched it a half dozen times at least. I tried pulling it up on youtube from my xbox to watch on my big screen but couldnt find it for some reason.

Adam, dont give me too much credit now. LoL I was more concerned with the trigger fish then anything else. However, I think for the next month which should be prime time nearshore sailfish action I will be putting some more effort into getting one for myself. Thursday and Friday may shape up to be good to go.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Ginzu said:


> D Jim Beam is my friend


I will make sure you two meet real soon!:notworthy:


----------



## jross31455

Thats awesome!!!! Who need's super expensive charters? Apparently not you guys.


----------



## Ginzu

JD7.62 said:


> But yall did a GREAT job with that video, I bet Ive watched it a half dozen times at least. I tried pulling it up on youtube from my xbox to watch on my big screen but couldnt find it for


it's blocked on mobile devices, so that may be why.


----------



## fishn4fun

Wow what an amazing day you had Congrats that is an awesome fish


----------



## trectenwald

Wow. Im super jealous right now! I need to get back in the gulf. This bay shit just doesnt cut it after you get a taste of whats out in the gulf. Congrats! looks like an awesome fight and doing it in a yak makes wayy better IMO :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected]

adam that is awesome...congrats to you and everyone else out there.


----------



## Captdroot

*Damn*

What a tale! And the whole Mosquito Navy came to together to make this happen. Hats off to everyone for lending a hand. 

All of it makes me wish I was 20yrs younger, with two less back surgeries, and 80 lbs lighter! Got to be one the best posts and photos ever!

Again, thanks to everyone, for giving me the opportunity to share in this tale.

It brings to mind something that I heard around 1970, 

"Boats don't catch fish, fishermen catch fish" ....and a little luck can help, too!


----------



## jbs_bama

Wow, that is awesome! Great job!


----------



## jakec

thats a cool video. good job on that and the fish. nice music too.


----------



## PompNewbie

Man that is freaking awesome.. Way to go guys nice teamwork Ginzu


----------



## Ginzu

PompNewbie said:


> Man that is freaking awesome.. Way to go guys nice teamwork Ginzu


I would hope someone would do the same for me. We just met Adam that day and we had the chance to document a once in a lifetime catch for him. I'm glad everything worked out. Helping him land that fish was one of the coolest moments I have had out of the yak.


----------



## Captdroot

What do you fellas do when a fish is heading down, to his hidy hole? I would think a hand line might work better than a rod. Tipping over or just severely listing, both look like a strong possibility. Do you drift through inlets? Doesn't snagging the bottom also cause problems too?

Nice job getting that fish those last 10'. That grin is absolutely priceless. A day each of you will never forget. That includes the camera man, too!


----------



## BlackJeep

Captdroot said:


> What do you fellas do when a fish is heading down, to his hidy hole? I would think a hand line might work better than a rod. Tipping over or just severely listing, both look like a strong possibility. Do you drift through inlets? Doesn't snagging the bottom also cause problems too?
> 
> Nice job getting that fish those last 10'. That grin is absolutely priceless. A day each of you will never forget. That includes the camera man, too!


You have to have your drag set right on a kayak. Set it too stiff and you might get rolled if you happen to have your rod tip perpendicular. I really don't set it any different than I would in a boat though. When you're putting serious pressure on the fish and you're worried about tipping, just keep the rod tip towards the bow.... hard to tip that way. As far as snagging, we don't have as much leverage from a yak and we tend to pull ourselves right over the snag, or holed up grouper, but it's not impossible to deal with. You might have to maneuver around a bit to get to where you want to pull from.


----------



## beachsceneguy

:clover:great video , awesome fish !!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------

